# Long reach hedge trimmer



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Have looked as I thought I have asked this question before but couldn't see the post. Does anybody use one. The one I bought is heavy on the end so I'm looking for one that's easy to handle.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I have one made by stihl, it has an adjustable strap so you can get it balanced perfectly and makes it easy to use. Who's make did you get?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought a Lidl/Aldi one last year, its very good.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheap make eskde.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

What models are they?


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

I bought one of these.

https://www.parkerbrand.co.uk/52cc-...er-more.html?gclid=CMbn4N6fidQCFdQ_GwodeYUAIA

Had no trouble with it.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good.:thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm guessing you've got an electric one? Mines petrol which might explain why mine is balanced easier although obviously a little heavier. One option might be to add some weight the the end to get it balanced right, once you get it balanced properly it will feel much lighter and easier to use.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Clever reply that . Will give it a try.:thumb: I've seen people using skinny ones that look good.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a Stihl cordless one ( its actually really good !)


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Most electric long reach trimmers have the motor at the cutting end which makes it "top heavy". Petrol ones have the motor at the bottom end making it more balanced to use. Using a shoulder strap can help if top heavy but you cant change the laws of leverage :thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers all:thumb:


----------

